# Where can i buy hotfix rhinestones in phoenix, az?



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking to purchase hotfix rhinestones in phoenix, az. Does anyone know where i can buy them?


----------



## mdkuli (Mar 8, 2009)

I have used in the past this company that is a day away in shipping (they are in Southern California) but they still may be a good options for you... 
The Rhinestone Guy - Santa Ana, CA


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Digital Arts Solutions 2090 East University Dr, Tempe, AZ sells high quality Korean stones. I dont know if they sell to general public. Phone 408.968.7121


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Rhinestone Guy has moved to Florida. So shipping may take longer than expected. Just FYI.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Rhinestone Guy is good.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Shine Art is located in Los Angeles, CA...that would probably be just a 1 day ship for you.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Digital Arts Solutions 2090 East University Dr, Tempe, AZ sells high quality Korean stones. I dont know if they sell to general public. Phone 408.968.7121


I think Digital Arts Solutions does sell the rhinestones to the public, but not any of the other supplies for rhinestoning unless you have their system. That was what I was told last time I checked.


----------



## aw0821 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just found this place, it is very close to you!
The Rhinestoneshop 
2512 E. Shangri-La Road, Phoenix, AZ
(602) 795-7855 ‎ · rhinestoneshop dot com


----------



## rlowerybiz (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, you can try going to this ebay store. www.stores.ebay.com/make-it-bling
This seller is in phoenix and has been very helpful and accomodating.
Good luck.


----------

